# first virus



## xander (Jan 16, 2005)

people, i just kinda have this question:
when was the first computer virus invented?
like the year and stuff
and like, what was the use of it? go through a net to kill a system file of the old kitchen cupboard computer made in like the 6o's or so?


----------



## Lorand (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's a short virus history: http://www.cknow.com/vtutor/vthistory.htm


----------



## magicman (Jan 16, 2005)

Imagine writing the first ever virus... talk about Pandora's Box


----------



## S_Doherty (Jan 16, 2005)

I still think its a conspiracy...I think Norton and McAfee create viruses so there will be a need for their products !!!! LOL


----------



## magicman (Jan 16, 2005)

Haha I hear you Doherty. 

Still, not quite as bad as Microsoft in some respects. Have you seen the videos of Windows crashing on televised demonstrations with Bill Gates???

It makes you weep with joy... (aren't I cruel)


----------



## S_Doherty (Jan 16, 2005)

LOL, yes, I have seen the one where they are talking about the Plug n' Pray aspects of Win 98...then they get a Blue Screen Of Death!!!! It's very funny cause Bill Gates is standing right there!!!!!! Go LINUX!!!!


----------



## Tha Killa (Jan 16, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Here's a short virus history: http://www.cknow.com/vtutor/vthistory.htm



  its pretty long, lol.


----------



## SFR (Jan 17, 2005)

Tha Killa said:
			
		

> its pretty long, lol.


 
...


That's one of the problems with a large chunk of todays society, if they don't get an answer within 5 seconds or less, they look elsewhere (or give up). 


I bet it isn't even 5 pages long... Could take you 5-10 minutes...

besides, you might learn something! ....


----------



## Lorand (Mar 2, 2005)

magicman said:
			
		

> Have you seen the videos of Windows crashing on televised demonstrations with Bill Gates???
> 
> It makes you weep with joy... (aren't I cruel)


A couple of crashes can't stop Sir Bill Gates: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3428673.stm


----------



## Pyotr (Mar 2, 2005)

SFR said:
			
		

> besides, you might learn something! ....


Isn't that what stops many people from reading that?


----------



## Bobo (Mar 4, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Sir Bill Gates:



Sir?  There ain't no way he would get knighted


----------



## Lorand (Mar 4, 2005)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Sir? There ain't no way he would get knighted


Haven't you read that article?


----------



## Bobo (Mar 4, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Haven't you read that article?



Yeah, I read it

Oh wait, never mind.  I read the one about the virus, not BG.


----------

